# Tìm hiểu bồn tắm nằm Amazon



## Nhabep9x (23 Tháng năm 2021)

*Bồn tắm nằm Amazon*

Với những gia đình có kinh phí vừa phải thì bồn tắm nằm Amazon chính hãng là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho gia đình bạn. Bồn tắm nằm Amazon là dòng sản phẩm bồn tắm được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ tiên tiến hiện đại của Nhật Bản nhà máy được đặt tại Việt Nam nên giá thành rẻ mà chất lượng cũng rất tốt. Toàn bộ sản phẩm bồn tắm của Amazon đều được sản xuất bởi chất liệu Galaxy ngọc trai cao cấp óng ánh không những đẹp luôn sáng mà còn không bị bám bẩn bám cặn và nhất là dễ dàng vệ sinh sau khi sử dụng. Kết hợp với khung và chân inox 304 luôn sáng bóng và không bị han ghỉ với thời tiết nóng ẩm tại Việt Nam. Ngoài ra bồn tắm massage Amazon còn sử dụng đầy đủ các phụ kiện cao cấp đi kèm như: Hệ thống sục massage với 6 mắt được bố trí đều ở trong lòng bồn tắm cùng với đó là hệ thống sen tay di động, hệ thống điều khiển, bộ chia nước, van xả … được làm bằng chất liệu đồng bên ngoài mạ Crom nên có độ bền cao.
https://1.bp.************/-cDJUZ8yfcIQ/YKi3kqbmUOI/AAAAAAAAGcI/l-njphBiRhM5MUa5TBmYrBpCY7v8wfb1wCLcBGAsYHQ/s900/bon-tam-massage-monaco-mc-2017%25281%2529.jpg​Ngoài ra khách hàng ưa chuộng dòng bồn tắm Amazon bởi hãng không ngừng sản xuất và cho ra thị trường rất nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng phong phú về kích thước và giá cả để phục vụ nhu cầu của mọi khách hàng. Từ những không gian phòng tắm nhỏ thì quý khách có thể lựa chọn những dòng bồn tắm nằm có kíchthước nhỏ như: 1m2, 1m3, 1m4, 1m5… còn những không gian phòng tắm rộng thoáng thì có thể sử dụng dòng bồn tắm nằm có kích thước: 1m7, 1m8 2m2… Cũng bởi được sản xuất tại Việt Nam nên bồn tắm Amazon lại có giá thành rất rẻ chỉ khoảng giao động với bồn tắm ngâm thông thường từ 5 đến 8 triệu còn dòng bồn tắm massage chỉ khoảng từ 13 đến 20 triệu. Một số model bồn tắm đang được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng như: Bồn tắm Amaxon TP 7002, bồn tắm Amazon TP 8006, 8002, 8061 …


----------

